# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث (الاتجاهات المعاصرة في المعاملة العقابية للمجرمين الخطرين) كاملاً

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الاتجاهات المعاصرة في المعاملة العقابية للمجرمين الخطرين (محاولة للتوفيق بين الاعتبارات المتعارضة)

الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام

أستاذ القانون الجنائي کلية القانون - جامعة قطر
أستاذ القانون الجنائي وعميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة الأسبق

ملخص البحث:

يتناول هذا البحث المستجدات على ساعة القانون المقارن في التشريعات ذات الأصل اللاتيني وتلک التي تستوحي أفکارها من النظام الأنجلوأمريکي مثل الولايات المتحدة 

وبريطانيا وکندا بخصوص معاملة المجرمين الخطرين عند الحکم عليهم من جانب المحکمة وکذلک عند تنفيذ أحکامهم في السجن.

للاطلاع على البحث انظر المرفق

----------

